

Software Technologies that I MUST Learn - etal
http://danweinreb.org/blog/software-technologies-that-i-must-learn

======
etal
Dan Weinreb explains what this list is about further down in the comments:

 _What I mean is, my friends and co-workers come up to me and say, oh, Dan,
you’ve just GOT to learn about XXX! I sigh and add it to the list; if this guy
said it’s cool and important, then I suppose he must be right, since I respect
him so much. But when on Earth will I find the time?_

